# whats the best non-slip numnah/saddle cloth?



## Bosrebel (8 August 2007)

I need a nonslip numnah for my wide, no withered mare.. i have a N.E.W equine wear one, but its not shaped along the top so i do find it akward to fit nicely under the saddle..

Anyone let me know a fab one to replace it with? not too bulky though!!


----------



## Shipley (8 August 2007)

I have a prolite anti slip pad under my saddle and would swear by it as I can have any saddle cloth I like and they dont move. 

The pad can go between horse and saddle cloth, saddle and saddle cloth or both.


----------



## Tempi (8 August 2007)

what about this -  http://www.limpetsaddlepad.co.uk/allpurpose.htm

They are meant to be fab - im going to invest in a couple of dressage squares for my two when i can afford it!


----------



## sfward (8 August 2007)

I bought a non-slip racing pad which was recommended by smeone on the forum - you can cut it to size and stick it underneath normal numnah/saddle cloth.
Quite a cheap option at only £10 and it does help with slipping. It's called an Evazote Race Panel, you can buy online at http://www.rideaway.co.uk


----------



## Blizzard (8 August 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I have a prolite anti slip pad under my saddle and would swear by it as I can have any saddle cloth I like and they dont move. 

The pad can go between horse and saddle cloth, saddle and saddle cloth or both. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I have 2 of these! They are fab! Ive used them on my WB when he was fat and saddle slipped, and welsh cob mare who was like a barrel, works wonders!

Dont need mine any more though as got new saddle...


----------



## the watcher (8 August 2007)

I can definitely recommend the limpet pads


----------



## TarrSteps (8 August 2007)

You're best off with a shaped pad, of course (Do you have EcoGold pads here?  They're fantastic.) but in a pinch I've used a cut piece of that tacky drawer liner roll.  The type for tool drawers works particularly well because it's a bit sturdier.  We just cut a strip the right length and then every horse can have his own and they wash and dry very easily.  Not the classiest solution but VERY cheap and effective for everyday/temporary measures.


----------



## kizzywiz (8 August 2007)

Cliff Barnsby do some fab ones which are non-slip both sides.  I hated the limpet ones, they really make them sweat &amp; they fall apart in the washing machine, plus they are expensive.


----------



## grandmaweloveyou (9 August 2007)

donadea i cant find the pad you recommend, its within my budget! thanks


----------

